# 2 words about George Benson



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

On July 2nd , I will be giving George Benson the second Montreal Guitar Show Tribute Award (last year it was Jeff Beck!) 

We created this Tribute Award to pay hommage to outstanding guitarists. 

So when I will give him the award, instead of empty words... I would like to offer him words from his fans (you!)... Hopefully some of you at GC are Benson fans... 

So can you help me by giving two words that describe George Benson to you? 

Thanks


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

On Broadway!

:banana:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

This Masquerade


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Breezinest!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Precise and fluid

Intricate rhythms

Mellow with class

Superb jazz tones

OK...so I can't count all that well.

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A British spin on it,... "BLOODY 'ELL!!!"


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

what Dave said.

ok thats three,lol. but he summed it up perfectly.

Bobby


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

george who...???...ha ha ha


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We're supposed to keep religion our of our threads, so it will just have to suffice to say that George Benson is my brother even though I'm white and he's black.

PS: Jimi, are you going to the festival or the guitar show?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

as close as I can get to 2 words..... *Smooth as Silk*


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

sing less...


----------

